# PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Mai 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking


----------



## CentaX (1. Mai 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*

Toll, bei Geizhals gibts die ab 5,44€ pro Stück


----------



## bastibln (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*

Besser Lüfter mit 1200 oder 1600 U und die dann selbst runterregeln mit Lüftersteuerung. Die Slipstream sind jetzt auch nicht wirklich so der Hit dann doch lieber S-Flex oder gleich Noctua. Hab gerad bein Case etwas optimiert mit mehr Lüftern, Steuerung und Dämmung an den richtigen Stellen und CPU-Temp ist von 50 Grad auf 42 runter. Mit den richtigen Lüftern kann man da auch relativ leise was raus holen


----------



## Deimhal (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*



CentaX schrieb:


> Toll, bei Geizhals gibts die ab 5,44€ pro Stück


Das ist wirklich toll. 
Was sollen solche Kommentare?


----------



## Captain Future (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*



CentaX schrieb:


> Toll, bei Geizhals gibts die ab 5,44€ pro Stück


Super, Schlaubi-Schlumpf. 
Dann geh doch zum Geizhals um die Ecke und hol dir drei Stück...

Für alle anderen kostet das bei 5.44 EUR shop noch 8. 99 (sick!) versand und schwuppdiwupp biste bei 25.31.  Caseking bietet vorkassenversand ab 3.99...


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter-Kit für nur 18,90 Euro bei Caseking*



> bei denen Sie im Vergleich zum Einzelkauf sogar noch Geld gegenüber dem Einzelkauf sparen.



Das man was spart is ja schön, aber muss man das so überbetonen...??


----------

